# From CD's wife...



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Girls, I take NO accountability for this (from CD), but here goes:

*Summer Is Here and an Important Women's Health Issue Has Arisen*

* Do you have feelings of inadequacy?
* Do you suffer from shyness?
* Do you sometimes wish you were more assertive?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, ask your doctor or
pharmacist about Margaritas.

Margaritas are the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident
about yourself and your actions. Margaritas can help ease you out of your
shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing to do
just about anything.

You will notice the benefits of Margaritas almost immediately and with a
regimen of regular doses you can overcome
any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want to live. 
Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past and you will discover
many talents you never knew you had. Stop hiding and start living, with
Margaritas.

Margaritas may not be right for everyone. Women who are pregnant or
nursing should not use Margaritas. However, women who wouldn't mind
nursing or becoming pregnant are encouraged to try it.

Side effects may include:
- Dizziness
- Nausea
- Vomiting
- Incarceration
- Erotic lustfulness
- Loss of motor control
- Loss of clothing
- Loss of money
- Loss of virginity
- Table dancing
- Headache
- Dehydration
- Dry mouth
- And a desire to sing Karaoke

WARNINGS:
* The consumption of Margaritas may make you think you are whispering when
you are not
* The consumption of Margaritas may cause you to tell your friends over
and over again that you love them.
* The consumption of Margaritas may cause you to think you can sing.
* The consumption of Margaritas may make you think you can logically
converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting.

Please share this with other women who may need Margaritas


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

This is oh so familiar, but I keep making them for Melanie. I just love it when her evil twin comes out to play.. .......lol......*i2f*


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you missed one warning.

[*] Do Not Operate Heavy Machinery while taking Margarita's.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Another warning (*) May become habit forming.

Not likely to become habit forming if you use one of the mixes, especially the powdered ones. Much more likely if you actually make them out of real limes though.
To do this you need: a juicer, Tequila, Triple Sec (or Cointreau if you are feeling spendy) and salt (optional)
Suggested proportions to mix 1 Margarita:
1 shot (1-1/2 oz) of a decent Tequila (we're not fans of the clear stuff usually)
1/2 oz of a decent Triple Sec
1 oz of real lime juice
Put in blender with a few ice cubes.

This is traditionally served with the rim of the glass lined with salt: wet the rim of the glass w/water or lime juice, dip in salt. If you have high BP then skip the salt as the fresh lime juice is, well, yummy.

My wife has made Margaritas many times this summer.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Caleb,

Is there a class where one can learn the art of making Margaritas?

Does Nigel Caulder have a book out on thus yet?

What about the Wooden Boat School or the Annapolis School of Seamanship -- do they have modules on this?

I think I need to refin my technique. We actually took the blender off the boat this summer. With noinverter inplace yet, I can see why.

Regards,
Brad


----------

